

Quick and Simple PHP Honey Pot Spam Prevention - mdolon
http://devgrow.com/simple-php-honey-pot/

======
thehodge
A better way of doing this is having the hidden form element named 'email' and
the actual email input named something else, as many scripts will be set to
auto input based on these submissions

~~~
robotblake
But how does that affect accessibility?

Also, if you do that you need to remember to keep track that the email
variable is actually a honey-pot and whatever name you choose is the actual
e-mail address.

~~~
mdolon
In terms of accessibility, I assume the label element is more important as the
name of the input element isn't visible anyways (for screen readers and people
with CSS disabled). I agree with you though, it does seem like a headache to
deal with for more complex (or multiple) projects - makes more sense to name
the input field something unique that you can easily remember.

